# Some more pictures from Goodwood, June 2007



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks to John for sending me these. Perhaps he will clarify who took them.

This thread is a continuation of the original photos posted here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/7...2008-thread-photos-video-inside-goodwood.html


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i see the locals Tramps showed an interest in picture 1


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oh, and on a slightly less immature note, i am loving these pics. Kudos to the Author and kudos to the designer of those rear light

lovely!

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oooooh, and another thing, wonder what button is under that little flap in front of the handbrake!

mook


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Goddamnit!!
I'm going to kick myself here....but I'm REALLY liking this car!!!!

ARGGHH!! KICK


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well your minted, buy one.

in fact buy ME one and i'll let you use it

as payment for being such a good moderator 

I head you bought Glen a Trabant for his efforts!



mook


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> oooooh, and another thing, wonder what button is under that little flap in front of the handbrake!
> 
> mook


That's where your ipod goes 

Thanks again for the pics (everyone involved)


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

MFD looks like its monochrome?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

More to the point, that tachometer does not seem to go much past 8. So either its a grunt monster or our beloved RB26's propensity to rev has been lost. :bawling:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> i see the locals Tramps showed an interest in picture 1


Cheeky sod!!!!!   


If I am not mistaken, these are Paul Creed's photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Scott said:


> Cheeky sod!!!!!
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken, these are Paul Creed's photos. :thumbsup:


Sort of... John took them with my digital, while i used my SLR Nikon for the day.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Goddamnit!!
> I'm going to kick myself here....but I'm REALLY liking this car!!!!
> 
> ARGGHH!! KICK


Back to the fold my son


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for the pics - they are fantastic.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All the pics so far were taken by the "bottom of the hill crew" - namely Scott, Paul and myself. Paul has some more photos which will be posted up when developed (something to do with 'film' or some other ancient technology )
Our "tope of the hill man" will be sending his through to me soon


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics Paul - well done. Agreed with mook some hippie.. sorry hobo in pic 1 is trying to chat up the driver 

Fuggs & gang thanks for sharing the pics.. superb


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I actually think John did quite well with the digital, being his first time with it...and i got it back in one piece too....bonus.
John, did anything come of the display stuff from Nissan?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice pics blokes. 




Blow Dog said:


> Goddamnit!!
> I'm going to kick myself here....but I'm REALLY liking this car!!!!
> 
> ARGGHH!! KICK


Cem, I think it will take a hell of a lot to get you out of that GT3.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

moleman said:


> Cem, I think it will take a hell of a lot to get you out of that GT3.



Took some time getting the little chub in it :chuckle: :chuckle: :runaway:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

ATCO said:


> More to the point, that tachometer does not seem to go much past 8. So either its a grunt monster or our beloved RB26's propensity to rev has been lost. :bawling:


BestCar were saying redline is between 7500and 7800 rpm.
Clearly not going to rev quite as quickly as a short-stroke RB26, but that doesn't mean that it is compensated for somewhere else....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Bean said:


> BestCar were saying redline is between 7500and 7800 rpm.
> Clearly not going to rev quite as quickly as a short-stroke RB26, but that doesn't mean that it is compensated for somewhere else....


Interested in the torque figures. Coupled with this semi-auto box, it's got the makings of a bit of a lazy GT?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

paul creed said:


> John, did anything come of the display stuff from Nissan?


Delivered on Monday, they're here in my office now 
Just in time for JAE :clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Loving the pictures guys and loving the car even more....so used to seeing it with the "disguise" that I wouldn't take them off.

Sell a kidney, one child, a bengal and a used Skyline....can I purchase one?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

_The man who drove the car up Goodwood was Carlos Tavares who joined Nissan on April 1, 2004, to replace Patrick Pelata and is now Executive Vice President. Carlos came from Renault and is now overseeing the plans for the new Nissan cars. Interestingly enough, security is so tight on the new GT-R that it is being developed in a special cordoned-off area at Nissan's Technical Centre in Atsugi.  

In the meantime here is an interview, courteousy of Businessweek, with Mr Tavares._

How does Nissan approach new vehicle development?
Ultimately, the process is about regularly creating exciting cars without disrupting the [production] process. We don't want a situation where we are putting so much pressure on the design teams that they have to keep using the existing parts and platforms and not be able to meet customer needs. This discussion between creativity on one side and disciplined, accurate implementation on the other is one of the most exciting things within this company. 

But where does the process begin? Is it with a group of engineers?
Well, we actually put a lot of energy into trying to address the automotive answer as late as possible in the process. A lot of people in our organization are engineers and we tend to think about hardware answers or hardware solutions much too soon in the process. We need to first ask who will be our focus customers. 

How do you do this?
We look at different groups and demographics and decide which people we will target. 

So how big are the customer segments you focus on?
It can be quite a small number of people -- you might think we'd only sell 50 cars -- but this [partly explains] why most of our products are very strong. It might sound a little crazy to make a tailor-made car for a small number of people, but what we look for is to make a car for a very particular type of person. 

We're not talking about a million people but small groups with the same kind of emotional needs, education, mindset, and so forth. You then make a car for them. If you succeed and make the right car for these people, other people from outside the group will say they would also like to have one. 

What about after you've identified the customers?
We then check that the designers and the product planners understand the concept in the same way. We listen to the designer and we listen to the product planner. We have a meeting where each one explains to us how he perceives the target customer, how he perceives the emotional values, the functional values, the mindset. If they don't see things the same way, you can be sure there will be a mess. 

How do you avoid that?
We tell them to go back to work and come back when they share the same vision of the target customer. If you have to postpone [moving on to the next stage] by two, three, or four months because people are not talking about the same target customer, it's no problem. 

Is there any resistance to focusing so heavily on aspects other than engineering?
It's very important that you have a very strong [production] process that gives you the possibility to combine the talent of the designers, the product planners and the market intelligence people. But I'm convinced that automotive companies that are uniquely engineering-driven are in danger. 

What about speed to market?
That's the strength of our engineering and manufacturing. If you put things in the pipeline properly -- and you have to do this properly and with good design, planning, and features outlining performance targets -- this company has huge strengths in terms of engineering and manufacturing. 

But are you getting faster?
Yes. Our engineers have worked a lot at what we call V3P, a system which involves compressing the latter stages of development and manufacturing [from the moment the designs are fixed]. We're close to ten months in some Japanese products. This is very fast -- it's half of what it was before. 

How do you do this?
One example is that by using sophisticated [computer software] we can decrease the number of mistakes and increase quality. That helps save time. We've also reduced the number of prototypes from three to one for the Note [a subcompact sold in Japan]. 

But you delayed the new Sentra. That's hardly an example of speeding things up.
If you look at the economics, the costs to fix a problem while the car is in development, vs. losing 20%-30% of your volume for four or five years once it hits the showroom -- there's no discussion. Of course, it creates some trauma if you postpone. But it's also a significant opportunity to improve.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

John, this is too cool to just add onto the end of this thread. Would you make a new thread somewhere? Perhaps even in general??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

will do........


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Even more pictures found here:
Pics from Autocar - NAGTROC - The GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

John,

Keep me a copy, can't make JAE.

Thanks,

Andy.



Fuggles said:


> Delivered on Monday, they're here in my office now
> Just in time for JAE :clap:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Interested in the torque figures. Coupled with this semi-auto box, it's got the makings of a bit of a lazy GT?


I heard around 400lb/ft

I love the technical specification of the car, I think it'll do the business when it needs to, but I just can't agree with the styling.........just doesn't sit well with what I like.........some does, but overall it's not for me.

Then again, I thought that on the R34 too, but ..................

There will be aftermarket kits to make it what most of us will ever want so I suppose I need to start saving in a hurry.

Nice pictures guys.........


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry man but i think this Skyline GTR looks absoloutly disgusting compared to the older one it looks to arodinamyc and audy TT like its totaly lost its MUSCLEy look im all for the R34 look on the Skyline not this


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Well hopefully the next set of pictures will convince you


----------



## navijatt (Jun 14, 2007)

I DONT LIKE IT...its gone all german......eeeeek
semi-auto gearbox.....excuse my french but watt the F*CK
just looks like a 350z mixed with a audi tt


----------



## over_boost (Dec 8, 2007)

amazing


----------

